
Biz Idea – Employees buying online at work through affiliate portals - gritandluck
People buy things online at work. Companies provide affiliate revenue. Why doesn&#x27;t someone start a company that redirects employees traffic through affiliate programs so that when John logs into Amazon to buy something at work, his company gets the affiliate revenue.<p>The start up would provide the simple code, then sell it to IT departments to reduce their costs (they would get a share of the revenue). They could also have an easy DIY download for small businesses.<p>Thoughts?
======
saycheese
Yes, employees shop at work, but it's unlikely that any employee's time spent
shopping would be paid for by affiliate payments.

~~~
gritandluck
But say John logs in at work and buys something from Amazon, if he went
through an affiliate program Amazon would pay it.

So if the affiliate program was based on the companies intranet redirecting
traffic wouldn't they receive money? I agree it wouldn't be large, but in
aggregate the company could make some money off of it at no cost to them.

------
adityar
Note that you can't get affiliate income for purchases you make - I believe
this will apply to companies and employees as well.

